# Spouse Visa: Missed Call from HO



## seema_ro (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi

Today, received a call from HO and missed it. Employer received the call and attended. I am currently on leave, and really worried as the HO did not call back.

Should i be expecting a call or have i messed it up?

Thanks


----------



## Koko123 (Feb 16, 2016)

Do not panic.

Home office have had refusals overturned on appeal due to things like unanswered phone call issues. So my best guess is that as long as you documentations and requirements are met and your employer giving the right answer you will be fine. 

Personally, I have missed home office call and they sent me an email requesting for minor documentation.


----------

